# Channel 5 Tonight



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not to sure where to post this







but I'm definitely watching 

Guys and Dolls (Documentary)

Time - 22:00 - 23:00 (1 hour long)

When - Monday 18th September on five

Documentary about the men who use sophisticated life-size dolls for sexual satisfaction and more - such as dates, affection and lifelong companionship. Featuring a young American man who gives his doll daily massages in the home he shares with his disapproving Mum and Dad; a British man who takes his doll out on day trips to the coast where she watches him hang- glide; and two Americans who live with multiple dolls, one of whom shares his eight synthetic lovers with his human girlfriend.

Anybody else interested


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope, I'll be busy with my "plastic pal who's fun to be with"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Nope, watching "Talk to Her" on channel 4, a Pedro Almodovar film and an absolute belter.

About a handicapped nurse who shags his beautiful female patient (who's in a coma) whilst becoming friendly with a guy who's girlfriend is in the same hospital, also in a coma, oh, and she was a bullfighter too.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Nope, watching "Talk to Her" on channel 4, a Pedro Almodovar film and an absolute belter.
> 
> About a handicapped nurse who shags his beautiful female patient (who's in a coma) whilst becoming friendly with a guy who's girlfriend is in the same hospital, also in a coma, oh, and she was a bullfighter too.


Bugger this looks good as well







better dust down the VCR


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It was on Film Four last month; interesting film but not one to get "too excited" about


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> It was on Film Four last month; interesting film but not one to get "too excited" about


Speak for yourself :tongue1:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

In all honesty, I shall probably be watching either Zone Horror (who're doing a series of the original "Video Nasty" movies) or beginning the second series of Secret Army on DVD. I spent pretty much the entire weekend watching Series 1 of "Secret Army" (16 episodes) and I can't wait to get into Series 2. I remember watching this as a youngster in the 70's and it looks even better today.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I caught a trailer for that show while watching CSI the other night, and everything about it just screamed "WRONG!!!". Very strange stuff, I will not be watching, far too creepy for my evening viewing!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I should be shocked at the Channel 5 program, but nothing surprises me anymore









Im just glad my old Gran doesnt have a TV so she cant tell what a freaky messed up world we live in.....

Of course I'll watch it


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I,ll probably be needing some sleep, but in case I cant fall asleep, I'll put eastenders on....sleep guaranteed in about 10 seconds......almost (or even more) tedious/facile than Saturday nights on terrestial TV?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> I spent pretty much the entire weekend watching Series 1 of "Secret Army" (16 episodes) and I can't wait to get into Series 2. I remember watching this as a youngster in the 70's and it looks even better today.


I know I'm shallow Rich, but I watched it because I fancied Jan Francis







.

Maybe I can dress my doll in a beret and brown mac







.

I can then cross-reference with "'Allo 'Allo"







.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

raketakat said:


> Maybe I can dress my doll in a beret and brown mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of watch your going to strap on her Ian


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I can dress my doll in a beret and brown mac
> ...


Something that hacks  .

We have to time our assignations in the potting shed to the second or the Gruppenfuhrer ( aka Mrs R. ) might get suspicious and take me in for interrogation.

This can be fun in itself with the right "props"







 .


----------



## Henry W (May 13, 2006)

Dont be silly... Spooks is on! the new series just started.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

raketakat said:



> I know I'm shallow Rich, but I watched it because I fancied Jan Francis
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'd think that in order to stand any chance with the lovely Jan (_Lisa Colbert (codename "Yvette")_) you'd need to change your name from "raketakat" to something less obviously affiliated with those Commie Resistance types! She doesn't seem to be too fond of them.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

raketakat said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


This is all very good but how is it better than shagging a comotose bird?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Capricorn One is on BBC1 tonight!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> This is all very good but how is it better than shagging a comotose bird?










Mrs R can be quite lively at times







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Having just watched that,am i alone in thinking that necrophilia is just a step away for these guys?


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I didn't watch it (although I did see the trailers). My feelings are that, in situations such as these, proficiency with a puncture repair kit must surely be essential if there is to be any hope of a meaningful and long-term relationship.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well it was interesting to say the least, it featured people from the US as well as the UK. I think some of these men have got some worrying issues, but I also think it's sad that they have got so lonely









All in all Â£8k for a doll, you could buy yourself a nice watch for that









As well as go on a swinging holiday


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Nope, watching "Talk to Her" on channel 4, a Pedro Almodovar film and an absolute belter.
> 
> About a handicapped nurse who shags his beautiful female patient (who's in a coma) whilst becoming friendly with a guy who's girlfriend is in the same hospital, also in a coma, oh, and she was a bullfighter too.


I ended up watching it too Mark. If you get your repugnance at 'the man rapes woman and cures her' theme out of the way







, then it has some saving graces.

Brimstone and Treacle indeed.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

PhilM said:



> All in all Â£8k for a doll,...


Â£8k









F**k that!

...oh well, I guess that's the general idea


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I know a friend of a friend who would like to buy one. Like one of those gals the Dorset guy had.

Can someone PM the details so I can pass the information on.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I know a friend of a friend who would like to buy one. Like one of those gals the Dorset guy had.
> 
> Can someone PM the details so I can pass the information on.


They sell inflatable dolls and, if you're that way inclined, inflatable sheep, in Martyns at Great Yarmouth for not much more than a tenner. I think the paper bag comes free!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> I know a friend of a friend who would like to buy one. Like one of those gals the Dorset guy had.
> 
> Can someone PM the details so I can pass the information on.


Will see what I can find out


----------

